# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  شوف الغلط في التصميم

## smart-engineer-amool

يمكن الصورة تطول شوي بس لما راح تفتح 

هل توصلت إلى الغلط؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكل الطوّبرّجي أو المهندس المسؤول والعلم عند الله إله ذيل طويل ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الدرج مسكر على بعضه ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

> شكل الطوّبرّجي أو المهندس المسؤول والعلم عند الله إله ذيل طويل ...
> 
> الدرج مسكر على بعضه ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتموت من الضحك صح ..هاد صاحب البيت انجلط

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله مش عارف كانه عند الي صممه حول نصفي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

> والله مش عارف كانه عند الي صممه حول نصفي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

*انتوا مش عارفين ايش قصد المهندس من هاد الاشي
هو عامل هيك علشان اذا اجا حد وبدو يسرق البيت ما يعرف من وين بدو يفل
*

----------


## ayman

مش معقولة هاي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هلا معقول لا العمال ولا المهندس ولا مشرف المشروع ولا المتعهد ولا الخ  
ما انتبهوووووووووووو


في ان بالموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

لا تفهموهم غلط 
هذا سر بالبيت

صاحب البيت بس يجي يفوت اىلبيت الدرج برتفع وبفوت برد ينزل الدرج مشان ما حدا يقدر يفوت البيت

العلم تطور كثير

----------

